# Trainer wants to show horse



## Emma24 (Dec 4, 2012)

My trainer wants to show my horse and do cross country with her. Should I be charging her a fee? I am a complete newbie to horse ownership and she knows that so I want to check to make sure I know the right process for sending her off with her trainer for a day or two for a show.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I wouldn't charge her a fee. Let her show the horse until you are ready to. That way she gets that experience under her girth. I would discuss who would be responsible for any injuries and such while showing, AMD since it is the trainers idea, I would have them be responsible for the fees associated with showing. And make sure if she wins Amy money, you get a percentage because it is your horse. CONTRACT CONTRACT CONTRACT.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You get 50% of the winnings, if she pays the fees. As part of the contract, if the horse should be permanently disabled you'd better have included the price you expect to replace it. If she doesn't agree then the horse stays home.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok that was funny. I bet she is going to charge you!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

most trainers charge to show someones horse. Unless you have money to pay for the training fees, the cost of each class , boarding at the show, trailering , and The Hotel for the trainer, I would say NO


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep I've never heard of a trainer _paying_ to show someone else's horse, or even doing it for free. At the very least the owner would pay all of the fees that go to the show secretary (class fees, award fees, stabling fees, etc.) It can easily add up to >$200 for a local show. On top of that, most trainers will want to be paid themselves to show your horse which can vary wildly depending on the trainer.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Trainer? As in the person you pay to trainer your horse or the person you pay to give you riding lessons? If it's the one you pay to train & ride your horse, you decide if you want to give them permission to show your horse but I doubt they will pay you a cent to do so. If it's your riding coach, I would work out a trade for lessons.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

If you are the type (like I am sometimes) who likes to have someone else put miles on your horse-then go for it. But my guess is it will cost you.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd say if she WANTS to (not you asking her) I'd tell her the associated fees are on her. Again, make sure you have a contract. Make sure it clearly outlines your wishes AND who is responsible for injury to the horse and it's rider.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

It is pretty common for trainers to show their clients horses, but you certainly don't make money from it haha. The owner usually foots the bills for the show as well as pays the trainer.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Does your trainer want to show your horse because they think it will benefit the horse in question, or does the trainer want to show your horse because maybe they don't have a horse to show on and think your horse would be a good fit. THAT is what is going to determine how it works, but either way I don't see you making any money off of it.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Like most others have said - if she is training your horse, you should expect to pay for the show as well as her time. The gal training my filly may take her to a couple shows in August, and help me campaign her through the winter/spring - I will be paying all associated fees and reimbursing her for her time. Winnings (if that happens) will be split 50/50. She's excited to show Zoe, and absolutely adores her, but I would never ever expect her to pay to show my horse, for my horse's gain. 
If it's for her personal gain... Personally I would be grateful for the show experience and just have her pay her own entries, and I would ask that she signs off that she's liable for any injuries. 
Get everything written down in a contract, and signed.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Emma24 said:


> My trainer wants to show my horse and do cross country with her. Should I be charging her a fee? I am a complete newbie to horse ownership and she knows that so I want to check to make sure I know the right process for sending her off with her trainer for a day or two for a show.


Did she say why she is wanting to show your horse? to me it sounds like a great opportunity for you to get some miles put on your horse without paying for it. If you feel the horse the rides being put on are really not necessary then I would have a chat with her so she doesn't use your horse. Overall tho, to me it sounds like a great learning opportunity for you and the horse.


----------



## Emma24 (Dec 4, 2012)

alexischristina said:


> Does your trainer want to show your horse because they think it will benefit the horse in question, or does the trainer want to show your horse because maybe they don't have a horse to show on and think your horse would be a good fit. THAT is what is going to determine how it works, but either way I don't see you making any money off of it.


. 

Good point. She told me her horse will not be ready to show this year for one reason or another and she wants to use mines instead. She never mentioned a price. She's brought it up more than once now and I think it would be an opportunity for my horse, but just wanted to be sure on the whole process of letting someone else borrow *my horse.

By the way, she compliments my horse repeatedly and believes she is perfect for eventing. To me it doesn't make sense to bring up pricing if she hasn't and each time she asks she makes it seem as though I would be doing her more a favor if I lend her my horse. Maybe she will bring up a fee eventually, but so far she hasn't and a show is coming up soon, so she asked me again about using my horse.

Thanks for all the other responses.... I am taking note of all of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

